# Lohnt ein Anfang noch ?



## ForenTroll (25. Juni 2013)

Hallöle,

ich habe bisher meist einfachere (F2P)MMOs gespielt und spiele jetzt mit dem Gedanken mit WoW zu starten. Da ich aber auch einiges über rückläufige Spielerzahlen gelesen habe stellt sich mir die Frage, ob sich der Anfang überhaupt noch lohnt ?


----------



## Keksdose12 (25. Juni 2013)

Lass es.

Es kostet nur und ist die grösste zeitverschwendung überhaupt


----------



## drebbin (25. Juni 2013)

Es kann wirklich viel Zeit fressen...ich weiß das^^,aber eben nur weil man wirklich Spaß dabei hat,also ist das nichts schlechtes.
Aber spiel doch einfach an,bis Level 20 ist es gratis,dann entscheide.
Der Großteil des Spiels liegt im endcontent und dafür bräuchte man halt alle addons...
Wenn du jmd kennst der es aktiv spielt,frag ob er dich etwas einführen will bzw über die Schulter schauen lässt wenn er raidet bzw im pvp unterwegs ist


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juni 2013)

Da hilft nur ausprobieren und dann selbst entscheiden. Todgesagte leben mitunter länger, einen harten Kern wird es sicherlich immer geben.


----------



## Supeq (25. Juni 2013)

Ich halte WOW immer noch für das beste MMORPG. 
Da es aber fast jeder mal gespielt und irgendwann wenn auch nach Jahren, die Lust verloren hat, hört man mittlerweile nur Kommentare wie "langweilig & ausgelutscht". 
Ich hab seit Release bis zum Ende der ersten Expansion Hardcore gespielt, danach nur noch bei jeder Expansion kurz reingeguckt. Was ich auf jeden Fall sagen kann ist, dass das Spiel immer leichter und komfortabler geworden ist. Das hatte zur Folge das eine breite Masse den Highendcontent genießen konnte und sich die Charaktere (bzw. die Klassen an sich) immer mehr angeglichen haben.
Ob man das gut oder schlecht findet muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, die Trial-Version kostet ja nichts


----------



## DocVersillia (25. Juni 2013)

Ich spiele seit Vanilla und muss sagen es ist immer noch spannend...Meine Frau hat vor ca. 2 Jahren damit angefangen und aufgrund dessen das sie mehr Zeit hat als ich, hat sie teilweise eine höhere ausrüstungsstufe als ich. Aber das ist ok. Ich würde dir raten, probier es erst mal bis LvL 20 aus, weil es bis dahin ja kostenlos ist. 
Zum Thema Zeitfresser: Das stimmt schon generell, ABER... es ist ein Hobby. Nur weil jemand das Hobby WoW hat, heisst das doch nicht das er weniger Zeit damit verbringen darf, als einer der sich jeden Tag stundenlang seine Briefmarken anschaut, seine Tauben oder seinen Garten hegt und pflegt oder dessen geamte Freizeit für irgend einen Sport opfert? Geschweige denn Stunden damit verbringt irgend welche Ränge bei Bf3, Far Cry oder CoD zu erreichen bzw. Anno oder Sim City spielt.... sind diese Hobbys besser als WoW? Das kann nur jeder für sich entscheiden....


----------



## Supeq (25. Juni 2013)

DocVersillia schrieb:


> Zum Thema Zeitfresser: Das stimmt schon generell, ABER... es ist ein Hobby. Nur weil jemand das Hobby WoW hat, heisst das doch nicht das er weniger Zeit damit verbringen darf, als einer der sich jeden Tag stundenlang seine Briefmarken anschaut, seine Tauben oder seinen Garten hegt und pflegt oder dessen geamte Freizeit für irgend einen Sport opfert? Geschweige denn Stunden damit verbringt irgend welche Ränge bei Bf3, Far Cry oder CoD zu erreichen bzw. Anno oder Sim City spielt.... sind diese Hobbys besser als WoW? Das kann nur jeder für sich entscheiden....


 
Soll ja sogar Leute geben die stundenlang an ihren CPU und GPU Einstellungen rumschrauben, immer wieder dieselben Benchmarks laufen lassen und sich über jedes zusätzlich Frame freuen 

Das "Gefährliche" an WoW ist halt, sobald man raided oder "professionell" PVP macht, hat man einen gewissen sozialen Druck (durch die Teammember) der einen vom RL abhalten kann^^


----------



## Metalic (25. Juni 2013)

Habe 2006 mit Wow angefangen und es hat mich auch einige Jahre wirklich gefesselt. Vanilla und BC waren für mich wirklich genial und haben mir sehr viel Spaß bereitet. Im Nachhinein wäre ich aber froh gewesen, wenn mein damaliger Arbeitskollege mich nicht zu dem Spiel überredet hätte. Erstens hätte ich eine Menge Geld gespart und hätte meine Zeit warscheinlich sinnvoller angelegt. Ab Wotlk ging es für mich eigentlich mit der Qualität bergab. 

Natürlich darf man nicht vergessen, dass Wow immernoch eine Menge Leute spielen. Du musst halt auf die richtigen Server gehen. 
Wenn du es wirklich spielen willst, hol dir einen kostenlosen Testaccount. Mein Tip wäre aber, lass es


----------



## Frontline25 (25. Juni 2013)

Ich Hock derzeit wieder auf P-Server rum  Kosten nix

Ps: Komplett kauf wow (bis zu cata) Hat bei mir 135 € Gekostet


----------



## Bunny_Joe (25. Juni 2013)

Lass dir vorallem nicht von anderen sagen sein, was unter verschwendeter Zeit gemeint ist und was nicht! Wenn mann dabei glücklich ist, dann kann man auch Sandkörner am Strand zählen und es ist keine verschwendete Zeit für dich. Ich selber habe WoW von Patch 3.2 bis 4.3 gespielt. Das sind so geschätzt 2,5 Jahre (Aug 09 bis Jan 12) und ich habe ca. 2000 Stunden auf allen Chars zusammen gehabt. Rein vom Spielgefühl kommt für mich an WoW so schnell nichts ran und ich hatte auch wirklich(vorallem am Anfang) eine super Zeit ingame. 
Jedoch kommt wohl jedem ein Spiel irgendwann ausgelutscht vor. Ich hatte Glück, dass ich nach dem erstem Jahr Gildenhopperei(wasn Wort  ) endlich eine Gilde gefunden hatte wo ich dann die restlichen 1,5 jahre verbracht hatte, und dann hat es auch wirklich Spaß gemacht! Alleine wirst du wohl inzwischen auch klarkommen, wenn du dich mit dem Dungeon-und Raidfinder arrangieren kannst, jedoch wird dir das Spiel auf diese Spielweise wohl ziemlich schnell aufn Senkel gehen.
Das mit dem Content regelt Blizz ganz gut, nur waren für mich persönlich die Zeit zwischen den Patches immer viel zu lang(ICC/Patch 3.3 lief 1 Jahr!). Ich denke, dass du auch wenn du gerade erst jetzt anfängst, mit dem Endcontent viel Spaß haben wirst wenn du auf Teamplay und Selbstbehrerrschung Wert legst.

Was die Kosten angeht: nach 2,5 Jahren habe ich insgesamt etwas über 400 Euro fürs Abo und Addons ausgegeben
Klar hört sich das erstmal nach viel an, jedoch gibt es bei WEITEM teurere Hobbys und du musst ja das Geld über diesen enormen Zeitraum betrachten.


tl:dr  probiers aus, wenns nicht gefällt: spiels nicht  ,  wenn ja: lass dir keine fremde Meinung darüber einreden und verbringe deine Freizeit wie du willst



PS: ach ja, ein WoW Abo in ein McFit ABo umzuwandeln hat bei mir wahre Wunder vollbracht  (ACHTUNG nur MEINE Meinung!)


----------



## Eco_F83R (25. Juni 2013)

Aloha 



> Ps: Komplett kauf wow (bis zu cata) Hat bei mir 135 € Gekostet


Hey, jedes Hobby kostet Geld. Ob ich jetzt Wandern gehe (allein vernünftige Schuhe!) oder am PC sitze (zocken / schrauben). Ich darf gar nicht darüber nachdenken was mein RC Hobby kostet! Also von den Kosten her sollte man sich nicht abschrecken lassen. Auch bei WoW nicht.
Ich habe letztes Jahr mit WoW aufgehört -> 





> Ab Wotlk ging es für mich eigentlich mit der Qualität bergab.


 Genau aus dem Grund. Das Spiel ist mittlerweile sowas von einfach das ich das Gefühl habe das selbst ein 3-jähriges Kind es versteht; und manch eines trifft man dort. Wem der "berüchtigte" Brachland-Chat zu Vanilla Zeiten schon zu viel war, der sollte heute nicht mehr mit dem Spiel anfangen.
Und WoW ist zu einfach geworden. In den Anfängen war das Sterben an der Tagesordnung. Mittlerweile muss man schon mehrere Gegner angreifen, sich nicht wehren um dann zu sterben. Gegner auf gleichem Level sind Opfer die ich selbst mit grauen Items einfach mal eben im "vorbeigehen" umhauen kann.
Das ist meine Meinung zu WoW. Leider. Ich habe es früher sehr gerne gespielt!

Gruß,
Eco_F83R


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (25. Juni 2013)

Ich rate von WoW inzwischen ab, das hat seine besten Zeiten bereits hinter sich. Inzwischen ist alles nur noch Einheitsbrei, total langweilig.


----------



## Hänschen (25. Juni 2013)

World of Warcraft wurde von Blizzard herunter gewirtschaftet zum reinen Dicke-Freunde-Gilden-Raidabend-Treff.

Mehr gibt's nicht wirklich zu tun.


Aber wenn du deinen ersten Charakter hochlevelst kann es sein dass du ein wenig Spass hast, die Welt ist ja groß.

Geh aber auf ein gut bevölkertes Realm sonst wird's zu früh zu langweilig in den Städten und so.



Edit: wenn du länger vorm PC sitzt besorg dir ein gutes Sitzkissen/Stuhl, evtl. Handballenauflagen (die nicht stinken siehe Amazon), halte die Maushand ergonomisch korrekt, viele Pausen für die Beindurchblutung etc.


----------



## xDave78 (25. Juni 2013)

Neueinsteiger sollten aus meiner Sicht unbedingt Anschluss an eine sog.- Levelstoppgilde suchen. Am Besten eine die gerade anfängt oder neu gegründet worden ist, dies bietet die grösstmögliche Spielspasserfahrung bei einem Spiel wie WOW was schon den Zenit überschritten hat- insbesondere was den Umgang in der Community betrifft. 
Finden kann man solch eGilden über Foren (Buffed, Blizzard selber). Ich kann auch eine Gilde empfehlen -> Gildennews - Wächter der Zeit
Bei Levelstopp geht es den Spielern darum, den gesamten Content zu erleben und nicht durchzurushen. Somit kann man auch Orte sehen, wo die meisten Spieler heute in WoW nicht mal wissen, dass es die gibt- weil man sie heute eigentlich zum vorankommen nicht unbedingt besucht haben muss.


----------



## Hänschen (25. Juni 2013)

Ohja Gilde wirst du brauchen, weil ohne sie kannst du nicht die aufreibenden ein paar mal wöchentlichen Try-and-Error Raidabende durchziehen.

Ohne immer die gleichen Leute - die alle auf dem gleichen Lernstand der Raidbosstaktik sind - hast du keine Chance jemals den richtigen Raidcontent zu sehen.


Der Raidbrowser ist eine sehr abgespeckte und verstümmelte Raiderfahrung mit einem großen Haufen sich teilweise auffällig verhaltender fremder Spieler, fast frei von Taktik - Freiloot selbst wenn man tot rumliegt.


Dieses 3-5 mal die Woche mit möglichst denselben Leuten Raidboss Kloppen ist auch der gegenwärtige Hauptsinn von World of Warcraft - es gibt quasi nix anderes zu tun, die Dailys/Petkämpfe/Auktionshaus sind völlig hirnlos und auch sinnfrei geworden (meiner Meinung nach ^^).

Ein paar Hardcore Spieler sammeln wie Bekloppte Ruf durch stumpfsinniges Farmen von irgendwas - das kannste bei mehreren Zweitcharakteren auch vergessen (welchen sollte man da bevorzugen ?).


----------



## neo3004 (25. Juni 2013)

Der Hauptgrund warum es viele nicht mehr Spielen(unter anderem auch ich) ist doch, dass alles server übergreifend geht... Kein langes laufen und Porten für ne ini, kb auf den Raid? Dann Leave doch... 
Früher hatte man noch einen Ruf auf seinem Server und die wo sich daneben benommen haben, haben das auch schnell gemerkt, heutzutage benimmt sich jeder wie ein Depp und beleidigt andere im Spiel...
Außerdem ist es zu Easy geworden.. Molten Core war nach ca. 3 Monaten zum ersten mal durchgeraidet , bei neuen Raids passiert das nach 9 Stunden nach der Eröffnung( eigentlich n Witz)

Meine Meinung: lass es bleiben ist schon lang nicht mehr dass was es war  

Greez


----------



## Hänschen (25. Juni 2013)

Ohja mir schwant grad Blizzard will nicht dass Spieler sich zu Tode sitzen vor ihren PC´s - teilweise sitzt man ja 3 Stunden vor dem Rechner.

Sie wollen ihren Fehler von damals (möchte nicht wissen wie viele Kranke WoW produziert hat ) wieder ausbügeln indem sie die Spieler vergreulen und sie sozusagen "heilen" von MMO´s.


Bestes Beispiel: die neue wöchentliche Quest wo man Ressourcen des Feindes sammeln muss, und das in wahnsinns großen Mengen von am besten getöteten Gegnern.
Diese Gegner tauchen aber nur in wenigen kleinen Gruppen immer auf und sind ansonsten sehr schwer zu besiegen, sodass irgendwann sogar der härteste Spieler entnervt aufhört.

Das zeigt für mich dass Blizzard aktiv WoW abschiessen will.


----------



## happypcuser (28. Juni 2013)

ForenTroll schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> 
> ich habe bisher meist einfachere (F2P)MMOs gespielt und spiele jetzt mit dem Gedanken mit WoW zu starten. Da ich aber auch einiges über rückläufige Spielerzahlen gelesen habe stellt sich mir die Frage, ob sich der Anfang überhaupt noch lohnt ?


 
Es hat sich noch nie gelohnt bei WOW anzufangen.


----------



## Markzzman (29. Juni 2013)

happypcuser schrieb:


> Es hat sich noch nie gelohnt bei WOW anzufangen.


 
"k"

Ich hab viele, viele Spiele gespielt.
World of Warcraft ist das beste von allen gewesen.
Es ist auch "etwas" erfolgreich gewesen.

Daher ist die Aussage schon komisch von dir...


----------



## ForenTroll (29. Juni 2013)

Wow .... vielen Dank für die vielen und vor allem auch unterschiedlichen Meinungen und Antworten. Mit soviel hätte ich nicht gerechnet 
Ich folge jetzt dem Rate und spiele die Probeversion, wobei der Download von 22 GB für ne "Demo" recht heftig ist(wenn man an eine eventuell zukünftige Drosselung denkt).

Ich habe mit schon einiges in unterschiedlichen Foren zu den Klassen durchgelesen, verstehe aber meist nur 5% von dem was in den dortigen Guides beschrieben wird 
Trotzdem schlage ich mich jetzt weiter mit meinem kleine Paladin durch die Gegend und werde vielleicht noch die eine oder andere Klasse ausprobieren.

Nochmals vielen Dank an alle


----------



## Rizoma (29. Juni 2013)

happypcuser schrieb:


> Es hat sich noch nie gelohnt bei WOW anzufangen.


 

Absoluter Blödsinn!

Ich habe zu Classic Zeiten angefangen und bis einschlieslich Wotlk gespielt es hat mir eigentlich immer Spaß gemacht aber wie alles im Leben wird natürlich auch dieses Spiel irgend wann mal Langweilig aber wenn man 4,5 Jahre fast Täglich einige stunden sich damit beschäftigt darf es das auch mal.


----------



## happypcuser (29. Juni 2013)

Markzzman schrieb:


> "k"
> 
> Ich hab viele, viele Spiele gespielt.
> World of Warcraft ist das beste von allen gewesen.
> ...



Hahaha :'D das war natürlich Ehr ein Witz, aber ich selber würde mich nicht an World of Warcraft rantrauen, das ist mir zu seltsam! 

So was gefällt mir absolut nicht!


----------



## Rizoma (29. Juni 2013)

happypcuser schrieb:


> Hahaha :'D das war natürlich Ehr ein Witz, aber ich selber würde mich nicht an World of Warcraft rantrauen, das ist mir zu seltsam!
> 
> So was gefällt mir absolut nicht!


 

Hier Trifft der Satz "Wenn man nix zu sagen oder keine Ahnung hat einfach mal den Mund(ok in diesen Falle die Finger) still halten" zu.


----------



## Markzzman (29. Juni 2013)

Dame - 12 Millionen [WoW Song] - YouTube

"Meine Freundin will heiraten, gleich nach dem BG"

*pfeif*

€: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNhsTgzmEMs

Meine das hat eine von Buffed damals gesungen.


----------



## addicTix (30. Juni 2013)

Warum redet ihr ihm ein, dass WoW Zeitverschwendung sei oder zu viel Geld kostet ? Wie einige hier schon geschrieben haben, macht es keinen Unterschied ob man jetzt seine ganze Freizeit in Sport, Gartenarbeit oder sonstwas reinsteckt ! Jeder kann doch selbst entscheiden, was er mit seiner Freizeit anfängt.
Und ja, WoW kostet eben monatlich. Aber was ist daran schlimm ? Was spricht dagegen, Geld in ein Hobby zu investieren, welches einem großen Spaß bereitet ? Sollte man lieber monatlich Geld in einen Strickclub pumpen, auch wenn es einem keinen Spaß bereitet ? Und nur weil es im echten Leben und nicht virtuell stattfindet ? 

Mein lieber Mann... 


Back to topic:
Ich bin der Meinung, dass es sich auf jeden fall noch lohnt mit WoW anzufangen. Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, ob dir WoW wirklich spaß macht, dann probier doch die WoW Probeversion aus  Dort kannst du kostenlos bis Level 20 spielen und danach bequem entscheiden, ob das Spiel was für dich ist oder eben nicht 

Wenn es doch etwas für dich ist, musst du bedenken, dass du die Addons brauchst um das Level-Cap zu erhöhen, neue Dungeons und Quests freizuschalten, neue Ausrüstung zu bekommen etc.
Aber du musst ja nicht direkt alles aufeinmal kaufen  Wenn du dir das Battlechest 3.0 kaufst, hast du einen Frei-Monat ( also musst du nicht direkt ein Abo abschließen oder eine Gametime-Card kaufen ) und kannst bis Level 80 spielen ( Im Battlechest 3.0 ist das Hautspiel, The Burning Crusade und Wrath of the Lich King enthalten ). Nach dem Frei-Monat kannst du dir ja nochmal überlegen, ob es dir noch Spaß macht und ob du dir eventuell eine 60 Tage Gametime-Card kaufst


----------



## drebbin (30. Juni 2013)

also ich muss zugeben das ich durch bier, cuba libre und einer extremen langeweile bei der montage durch diesen thread wieder lust auf WoW bekommen habe...^^

eine alte lust entfacht...glaube das wird meine freundin alles andere als begeistern xDD
Raid abende wo man im hintergrund housetime.fm/technobase.fm hört und sich mit anderen um die ersten DpS Plätze beim Boss streitet und als shadow-priest in den letzten 10Boss-sekunden nochmal alles rausknackt...herrlich
So ihr seit Schuld


----------



## addicTix (30. Juni 2013)

drebbin schrieb:


> So ihr seit Schuld


 
Haben wir doch gern gemacht


----------



## Markzzman (30. Juni 2013)

Weezer schrieb:


> Warum redet ihr ihm ein, dass WoW Zeitverschwendung sei oder zu viel Geld kostet ?



Zumal das meißtens Leute sind, die sich jeden Monat 3 neue Spiele kaufen für ~150 € ?


----------



## Sarlo (7. Juli 2013)

ForenTroll schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> 
> ich habe bisher meist einfachere (F2P)MMOs gespielt und spiele jetzt mit dem Gedanken mit WoW zu starten. Da ich aber auch einiges über rückläufige Spielerzahlen gelesen habe stellt sich mir die Frage, ob sich der Anfang überhaupt noch lohnt ?


 

Die rückläufigen Spielerzahlen ergeben sich glaube ich daraus, dass viele Spieler sich 1 Jahr WoW gekauft haben weil es dazu D3 gratis gab. Da dieses Abo jetzt ausgelaufen ist, fehlen natürlich auch die "aktiven" Spieler.

B2t: Wow ist zur Zeit einfach das beste MMO in Sachen Gameplay. Klar, die Comic-Grafik ist nicht jedermanns Sache doch sie passt zum Spiel. Wie bereits schon viele Vorgänger sagten: Probiers einfach bis Level 20 gratis aus. Das Spiel selbst gibts oft in Bundles mit allen Addons und 1 Monat Spielzeit um ca 30€, also nicht die Welt.


----------



## Horstinator90 (17. Juli 2013)

Mit wow kannst du immer noch viel Spaß haben, alleine mit der Gilde raiden ist das beste


----------



## Markzzman (17. Juli 2013)

Ich finde solo unterwegs sein aktuell ganz geil.
Heroic Szenarios, in der Boxbar rumhängen, Brachland grinden etc.

Sieht man mal wie unterschiedliche WoW Spieler es gibt


----------



## Systox (26. Juli 2013)

Ich finde Mists of Pandaria besser als Cataclysm, ja es lohnt sich in meinen Augen.
Seit Ende Classic - Anfang BC spiele ich jetzt, immer mit kürzeren und längeren Pausen.

Meiner Meinung nach war Burning Crusade die beste Expansion.
MoP hat tolle Quests wieder eingeführt, Arena ist auch großartig und RBG gefällt mir auch gut, jedoch nicht so gut wie Arena.

Als PvP Spieler kann ich es dir nur empfehlen.

Grüße


----------



## Horstinator90 (26. Juli 2013)

Ich bin der selben Meinung wie systox


----------



## uka (26. Juli 2013)

Systox schrieb:


> Ich finde Mists of Pandaria besser als Cataclysm, ja es lohnt sich in meinen Augen.
> Seit Ende Classic - Anfang BC spiele ich jetzt, immer mit kürzeren und längeren Pausen.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach war Burning Crusade die beste Expansion.
> ...



Hach ja und ich Träume immer noch den 40er Raids hinterher .. MC, BWL, AQ40 und vor allem Nax (damalige Fassung) ... es war noch alles gut, man kannte den halben Server .. ich fand Vanilla am besten, aber das ist nur meine Meinung .

Pandaria habe ich getestet, war aber nicht wirklich überzeugt. Das ganze Causalisieren hat leider Früchte getragen ... 

Gruß


----------

